# Feierabend/Wochenendfahrten Karlsruhe



## caro3401 (20. April 2008)

Huhu,

da ich (w,37) wieder frisch hierher zurückgezogen bin, suche nette Leute zum MTB fahren, allerdings ehr noch auf "gehobenem Anfägnerniveau" 

Da ich jetzt 1 Jahr leider garnix gemacht habe, ist meine Kondition ziemlich im Keller. Früher bin ich so Sachen wie Plotzägmühle oder Herrenalb oder Wattkopf gefahren. Allerdings ohne wilde Downhills.....


Jetzt wäre es schöne, mal wieder ein paar Mitfahrer zu finden, dass ich langsam wieder in die Gänge komme.

Also, wenns hier Leute gibt, die auch mal auf Schneckenniveau fahren, bis ich wieder drin bin, oder sonstige, weniger anspruchsvolle Feierabendrunden

- ich freue mich über alle Meldungen

Gruss Caro


----------



## iTom (20. April 2008)

Hallo Caro,

vielleicht ist für Dich ab und an etwas an Touren dabei diesem Fred:

Brasilianer -Touren

Hier vielleicht eine Entscheidungshilfe ob Du dann mitfahren möchtest/kannst oder nicht.

Singletrailskala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

Da wäre evtl. die "Nini" bestimmt interessiert. Sie sucht nähmlich auch!!


----------



## caro3401 (21. April 2008)

Hey,

danke für eure Infos...
allerdings fürchte ich, die Brasilianer-Touren sind mir dann doch noch ne Spur zu wild 


Diese Trailklassifizierung ist interessant... da kann ich wenigstens mal mitreden, was ich alles NICHT fahren kann... 
Also ausser 0 und 1 muss ich wahrscheinlich tragen.  Und bei den ganz oben würde ich ja sehr gerne zugucken....

Dann geh ich erstmal auf die Suche nach Nini...

Viele Grüsse
Caro


----------



## aacho (21. April 2008)

Wenn es warm wird würde ich mit dir leichte touren schon gerne fahren.
Ganz gemütlich.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> danke für eure Infos...
> allerdings fürchte ich, die Brasilianer-Touren sind mir dann doch noch ne Spur zu wild



Es gibt bei den Brasilianern nicht nur willenlose Dowhiller sondern auch normale Menschen . Und mal ein Stückchen schieben ist auch keine Schande.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> allerdings fürchte ich, die Brasilianer-Touren sind mir dann doch noch ne Spur zu wild


Bei den *Brasilianern *kann jede mit und ist jede herzlich willkommen, nur keine falsche Scheu, Vanessa wird sich freuen!! 
Du solltest Dich halt nicht anmelden, wenn eine Strommastendownhill oder Besame Mucho Tour geplant ist, dann wird es wohl eher frustig, sonst bist Du bei jeder Tour herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## caro3401 (21. April 2008)

Hey ihr Brasilianer....

das war kein Vorurteil, ich wollt nur nicht euch alle (und mich  ) frustrieren, wenn ich nur hinterherkeuche.
Mein Scotty zu tragen oder schieben hab ich aber kein Problem.

Also komm ich gern mal mit, wenn ihr was verträgliches fahrt.
Müsst ihr mir dann nur verraten, weil rein aus den Streckennamen blick ich das ned...

Schönen Abend
Caro


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Brasilianer....
> 
> das war kein Vorurteil, ich wollt nur nicht euch alle (und mich  ) frustrieren, wenn ich nur hinterherkeuche.
> Mein Scotty zu tragen oder schieben hab ich aber kein Problem.
> ...


Sobald die Jungs anfangen zu überlegen welche Protektoren sie mitnehmen am besten raus halten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sobald die Jungs anfangen zu überlegen welche Protektoren sie mitnehmen am besten raus halten



Du bist so schrecklich unflexibel.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du bist so schrecklich unflexibel.


War ja nur so ein Tipp für eine noch nicht Brasilianierin, ich kenne die Namen und stehe zur Pussy   !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. April 2008)

Hallo Caro

Ich würde dir für den Anfang die Bruchsaler-Touren von Andi empfehlen. Die Trails sind da wirklich sehr harmlos aber sehr schön. Und du wärst nicht die Erste die vom Trailfieber befallen wird 
Ich sollte für die Karlsruher Fraktion auch mal eine einsteigertaugliche Tour zusammenstellen. Das kann ja nicht angehen, dass wir hier als Downhillrüpel rüberkommen 
...ähm kennt jemand Abfahrten die nicht auf Trails sind


Damit ist der Thread wohl wie schon so viele vor ihm brasilianisert


----------



## knoflok (22. April 2008)

Jaja...

ich würde eher "brasilianerverseucht" sagen.

Die NL's haben sich mittlerweile vornehmlich aus dem Freiburg-Forum zurückgezogen - irgendwie verständlich...


----------



## Waldgeist (22. April 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Jaja...
> 
> 
> Die NL's haben sich mittlerweile vornehmlich aus dem Freiburg-Forum zurückgezogen - irgendwie verständlich...



Offenbar sind die Karlsruhe eigschloofe. Das habe ich schon bei den Touren des SWV Wettersbch erleben müssen. Seitdem gibt da auch kein Angebot mehr. Nur noch einsame Wolfe ziehen durchs Land...


----------



## Waldgeist (22. April 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Jaja...
> 
> 
> Die NL's haben sich mittlerweile vornehmlich aus dem Freiburg-Forum zurückgezogen - irgendwie verständlich...



Offenbar sind die Karls*ruhe*r eigschloofe. Das habe ich schon bei den Touren des SWV Wettersbch erleben müssen. Deshalb gibt da auch kein Angebot mehr. 
Nur noch einsame Wolfe ziehen durchs Land...


----------



## black soul (22. April 2008)

@caro
glaub den brasilianern nix.    die machen sich überall breit und eh du dich versiehst bis du eingemeindet.
hoch oder runter, immer hardcore.

im ernst, wenn du locker fahren willst, meld dich mal. bei uns sind noch mehr"wiedereinsteiger/anfänger"


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2008)

Sorry, das ist jetzt total offtopic aber darauf will ich doch kurz antworten.



knoflok schrieb:


> Jaja...
> 
> ich würde eher "brasilianerverseucht" sagen.
> 
> Die NL's haben sich mittlerweile vornehmlich aus dem Freiburg-Forum zurückgezogen - irgendwie verständlich...



Ui starke Worte  Was war denn in dem Jahr los bevor es mit den Brasilianern anfing? Rein gar nix. Schon 2006 war von NL nicht mehr viel zu sehen. Am ehesten haben wir eine die Lücke gefüllt die schon da war. Bis jetzt gibt es auch soweit ich es sehen kann keine andere aktive Gruppe, das ist schade aber so isses nunmal.
Davon abgesehen wo ist das Problem? In anderen Foren können auch mehrere Gruppen problemlos nebeneinander bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (22. April 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> ...bla...bla...bla...



schlecht geschlafen? wetterfühlig?


----------



## iTom (22. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> schlecht geschlafen? wetterfühlig?



Er ist wahrscheinlich auf Drops-Entzug  Von zuviel BM bekommt man solche Symptome


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. April 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Jaja...
> 
> ich würde eher "brasilianerverseucht" sagen.



Sehe ich genauso: die bösen Brasilianer! Muss irgendwie mit der Globalisierung zusammenhängen - mein Vorschlag: wir schauen keine Fußballspiele mehr an, wenn da irgendwelche Brasilianer mitmischen (VFB & Konsorten), knallharter Boykott halt!!


----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2008)

Das klingt jetzt wieder nach erneuten starken Worten, irgendwo muss ich meinem Drang, meine Meinung öffentlich kundzutun endlich mal nachgeben.:kotz: 



Eike. schrieb:


> Was war denn in dem Jahr los bevor es mit den Brasilianern anfing? Rein gar nix. Schon 2006 war von NL nicht mehr viel zu sehen. Am ehesten haben wir eine die Lücke gefüllt die schon da war.


Ich glaube nicht, dass hier eine Lücke war. Eine Gruppe, die permanent neue Freds eröffnet, ihren Gruppennamen hineinschreibt und in jedem neuen Fred aggressiv Werbung treibt, hat mir nicht gefehlt.

Ich bin mal eine Tour mit Tom, Dirk und Wookie gefahren, von denen sich (soweit ich es verstanden habe) nur Dirk als "Brasilianer" bezeichnet (beim Wookie war's ja nicht das erste Mal ). Ich glaube daher, dass hinter jedem Brasilianer (zumindest fast) ein netter Kerl oder ein nettes Mädel verbirgt. Leider geht es mir ziemlich auf den Senkel, dass jede Tour, bei der mindestens einer aus der "Gruppe" mitfährt, als "Brasilanerausfahrt" bezeichnet wird und jeder, der einmal bei so einer Ausfahrt dabei war, sofort zu den "Brasilianern" gezählt wird.

Eigentlich würde ich gerne mal ein paar der neuen Leute hier im Forum kennen lernen und um wieder OnTopic zu werden: Am besten bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Wie sieht's aus, am Sonntag vormittag ne Runde am Wattkopf oder das Moosalbtal hoch, Richtung Mahlberg?


----------



## caro3401 (22. April 2008)

Halloooooo
seid mal nett zueinander!!!!!

Ich wollte doch bloss radln 

Also ich denk ich hab geschrieben was ich kann und was ned

- und von daher wärs nett, wenn ihr euch einfach mal meldet, wenn definitiv ne machbare Tour ansteht...

Gruss Caro


----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2008)

Grad hab ich gedacht, ich hätte die Kurve wieder bekommen. 

Ich bin letztes und dieses Jahr ein paar Sonntage mit den Sundaybikern gefahren. Leider fahren mir die Jungs meist zu Race-orientiert. Drei Stunden mit Puls 180 ist nicht das, was ich mir unter einer gemütlichen Sonntagsmorgenrunde vorstelle.  Daher würde ich mich schon freuen hier mit Jemandem mal fahren zu können, wenn die Zeit für eine ausgedehnte Pfalztour oder den BM zu knapp ist.

Nächsten Sonntag wäre mal wieder sowas angesagt. Ich wohne in Knielingen, daher wäre mir jeder Treffpunkt zwischen KA und Hedwigsquelle oder Ettlingen recht.


----------



## knoflok (22. April 2008)

oha

hei eike. - nur weil ich nicht in jeder zeile mindestens drei Zwinker- und Herz-Smileys (...) einbaue, mein ich alles immer toternst.

Ich bin ja vor drei Wochen mit euch die Tour am Wattkopf gefahren und fands lustig - ihr seid dann nur in die falsche Richtung abgebogen im Albtal 

Der Don hat in seinen Posts eigentlich meine Meinung ebenfalls gut getroffen.
Hauptsache biken eben. 

**


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Hauptsache biken eben.



Na dann samma ja wieder beinand. Unter welchem Namen auch immer.


----------



## kermit* (22. April 2008)

Dann gibts also doch keine Bandenkriege auf den Trails?


----------



## knoflok (22. April 2008)

Ich wollte ja einen Clanwar aufkommen lassen.

aber so allein gegen alle macht das auch keinen spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2008)

So einfach lass ich mich doch nicht provozieren.


----------



## iTom (22. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Halloooooo
> seid mal nett zueinander!!!!!
> 
> Ich wollte doch bloss radln
> ...



Hallo Caro,

kannst Du abschätzen, wieviel Höhenmeter Du pro Tour schaffst? Dann wird es einfacher für die Mitradler, eine geeignete Tour anzusagen.


----------



## iTom (22. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...sofort zu den "Brasilianern" gezählt wird.
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich gerne mal ein paar der neuen Leute hier im Forum kennen lernen und um wieder OnTopic zu werden: Am besten bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Wie sieht's aus, am Sonntag vormittag ne Runde am Wattkopf oder das Moosalbtal hoch, Richtung Mahlberg?



Im Grunde finde ich "Brasilianer" nicht schlecht. Ich assoziiere damit immer ein heiteres Völkchen, lockere Stimmung, angenehme Temperaturen, auch mal tropische Regenwaldatmosphäre.

Als Extremist unter "den Brasilianern" würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen. Ich finde es aber gut, dass es ein Schlagwort gibt, wonach man sich irgendwie richten kann und gleich weiß was Sache ist. Wenn man sonst immer überlegen muß, wer war das nochmal, wie sind deren Tour-Charaktere, sind die eher DH-orientiert od. Uphill-orientiert, sind es eher senile Bettflüchter  die um 7 Uhr den ersten Uphill begangen haben oder verschlafene Studenten die um 15Uhr erst aus dem Bett fallen  

Also, am Sonntag ist bei mir auf jeden Fall ne gemütliche Elsässer-Tour (Lembach/F) aufm Programm. Sofern Petrus nicht arbeiten muß  will heißen, wenn es nicht regnet...
frenchy hatte ja diesen Link bereits verbreitet:
http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Rvdls.php



.


----------



## caro3401 (22. April 2008)

@iTom

also was ich so gefahren bin waren auf normalen Touren ca 1000hm, 
Feierabendrunden mit weniger Zeit so 300 bis 500 und zwischen 20 und 60 km....

dazwischen liegt jetzt aber ein Jahr nixtun... also muss ich mich erst wieder steigern...

jaja, ich weiss nicht berühmt aber dass ihr euch kein falsches Bild macht...


----------



## igelus (22. April 2008)

wie kam es eigentlich zu dem namen "brasilianer"? jemanden aus brasilien habt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht in der truppe oder etwa doch?  nur mal so aus interesse gefragt, zumal man als karlsruher mountainbiker jedem brasilianer über kurz oder lang irgendwo mal begegnet 

@caro: sry das ich deinen thread für die frage missbrauche, aber so wie sich der thread gerade entwickelt, passt die frage ganz finde ich


----------



## iTom (22. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> @iTom
> 
> also was ich so gefahren bin waren auf normalen Touren ca 1000hm,
> Feierabendrunden mit weniger Zeit so 300 bis 500 und zwischen 20 und 60 km....
> ...



Sieht aber so aus, sobald die "lockere Wattkopfrunde" fällt, dass Du dort gut mitfahren kannst, würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten. Das dürfte machbar sein. Ich selbst fahre dort eher nicht so oft mit, da sich die Anreise für mich nicht lohnt, für ne kleine Wattkopfrunde; obwohl es recht viel Spass macht....bei schönem Wetter


----------



## iTom (22. April 2008)

igelus schrieb:


> wie kam es eigentlich zu dem namen "brasilianer"? jemanden aus brasilien habt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht in der truppe oder etwa doch?  nur mal so aus interesse gefragt, zumal man als karlsruher mountainbiker jedem brasilianer über kurz oder lang irgendwo mal begegnet
> ...



Wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, gab es mal ein Treffen vor einem Cafe Namens Brasil vor einiger Zeit. Da aber der Ort als Treffpunkt nicht so geeignet war, wurde der Treffpunkt an die GBZ-S-Bahnhaltestelle verlegt.

Formel lt.:
GBZ + Brasil = GBZ-Brasilianer

Die "Ur"-Brasilianer können das aber genauer erklären.


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2008)

@Caro: Wenn du in dem Jahr nicht gerade zur rauchenden Couchpotato geworden bist kommst du bestimmt wieder schnell ins Training und fiese Killeranstiege gibt es hier ja sowieso eher nicht. Ich hab da schon eine Idee für eine nette, harmlose Runde um Ettlingen, gerne auch mal ohne die ganzen Trails 

@igelus: Hauptgrund ist der erste Treffpunkt, das Café Brasil in Bruchsal. Aber einen Südamerikaner haben wir tatsächlich in der Gruppe, wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche sogar aus Brasilien. Zumindest will er immer dahin abhauen wenn das Wetter mal wieder sehr "deutsch" ist 
Edit: Mist jetzt war der Frühaufsteher schneller.

@all: Es braucht keiner Angst haben Zwangs-Brasilianer zu werden  Wer nicht will fährt einfach nur mit und nennt sich was er will. Sind ja schließlich kein Verein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. April 2008)

Ich will auch was zum Thema schreiben, aber mir fällt grad gar nichts ein. Egal - ist ja nicht der erste sinnfreie Post von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (22. April 2008)

*Mal wieder ontopic...*



> Wie sieht's aus, am Sonntag vormittag ne Runde am Wattkopf oder das Moosalbtal hoch, Richtung Mahlberg?



Hey Don Stefano...das trifft sich ja...ich hatte für Sonntag ToterMann > Moosalbtal > Mahlberg und evtl noch den Bernstein geplant...bin aber flexibel.

Wie siehts aus...ich wollte so zwischen 9-10:00 starten? Ich wohne in Waldbronn...Ettlingen oder Hedwigsquelle als Start ist mir beides recht.

Gruss René


----------



## Hellrazer66 (22. April 2008)

das GBZ sagt mir was. wobei ich daran immer an meine lehrzeit denken muss  
gibts hier auch leute die zum feierabend noch ne kleine tour machen? eichelberg/ michelsberg?
fahren sonntags 9.30 uhr meist diese richtung. jedoch nochmal unter der woche wäre auch nicht schlecht. aber allein....


----------



## Don Stefano (22. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber gut, dass es ein Schlagwort gibt, wonach man sich irgendwie richten kann und gleich weiß was Sache ist. Wenn man sonst immer überlegen muß, wer war das nochmal, wie sind deren Tour-Charaktere, sind die eher DH-orientiert od. Uphill-orientiert, sind es eher senile Bettflüchter die um 7 Uhr den ersten Uphill begangen haben oder verschlafene Studenten die um 15Uhr erst aus dem Bett fallen.


Scheint aber alles dabei zu sein: Da gibt's einerseits pussies, die knallharten uphill bevorzugen und andererseits Ritter, die sich am liebsten in einer Sänfte ins Tal schaukeln lassen.



iTom schrieb:


> Also, am Sonntag ist bei mir auf jeden Fall ne gemütliche Elsässer-Tour (Lembach/F) aufm Programm. Sofern Petrus nicht arbeiten muß  will heißen, wenn es nicht regnet...
> frenchy hatte ja diesen Link bereits verbreitet:
> http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Rvdls.php


Grad für so was längeres hab ich am Sonntag keine Zeit. Deshalb wird's bei mir am Sonntag (Zeitfenster zwischen 9 und 2) eine gemütliche Mahlbergtour (hab am Hardtail jetzt Klickies dran) werden. Graf Rhena Weg ist mir zu nass, daher Kreuzlberg hoch und über Schluttenbach, Rimmelspacher Hof zum Mahlberg. Zurück nach Lust und Laune übers Brechtal oder Pfad und dann Saumweg zurück nach Ettlingen; Werden so ca. 600 Höhenmeter werden.

Wer fährt mit?

_Edith sagt zu matou: Huups, da hab ich zu langsam getippt. Das Zeitfenster würde ja gut passen. Ich würde gerne warten, ob sich noch mehr Leute melden und dann die Strecke mit denen abstimmen  _


----------



## matou (22. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei...wo und wann soll der Treffpunkt sein?

Gruss René

_Zu schnell getippt...ja schaun wir mal...sind ja noch ein paar Tage._


----------



## frenchy (23. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Im Grunde finde ich "Brasilianer" nicht schlecht. Ich assoziiere damit immer ein heiteres Völkchen, lockere Stimmung, angenehme Temperaturen, auch mal tropische Regenwaldatmosphäre.
> 
> Als Extremist unter "den Brasilianern" würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen. Ich finde es aber gut, dass es ein Schlagwort gibt, wonach man sich irgendwie richten kann und gleich weiß was Sache ist. Wenn man sonst immer überlegen muß, wer war das nochmal, wie sind deren Tour-Charaktere, sind die eher DH-orientiert od. Uphill-orientiert, sind es eher senile Bettflüchter  die um 7 Uhr den ersten Uphill begangen haben oder verschlafene Studenten die um 15Uhr erst aus dem Bett fallen
> 
> ...




Kurz nochmal. Lembach 3 Touren (beschildert!!) mit Verpflegung  sind dort angeboten: 30, 45,  60 kms - Also für alle was dran!! Kostet 5 
Treffpunkt am Start (siehe hier http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Access.php)
...und Schwarzspecht kann aus Ka noch jemand mitnehmen!!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Kurz nochmal. Lembach 3 Touren (beschildert!!) mit Verpflegung  sind dort angeboten: 30, 45,  60 kms - Also für alle was dran!! Kostet 5 
> Treffpunkt am Start (siehe hier http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Access.php)
> ...und Schwarzspecht kann aus Ka noch jemand mitnehmen!!!!



Fährt auch jemand die 30 KM Kindergarten- Blümchenpflücker Tour? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Fährt auch jemand die 30 KM Kindergarten- Blümchenpflücker Tour? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition.



... über 45 km können wir reden, auch weil ich wegen Familienbesuch nicht allzu spät daheim sein möchte.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... über 45 km können wir reden, auch weil ich wegen Familienbesuch nicht allzu spät daheim sein möchte.



Hat jemand eine Info über die Höhenmeter oder das Streckenprofil?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Info über die Höhenmeter oder das Streckenprofil?



Schisser!

Ich nehm' ein Abschleppseil mit, versprochen! Ausserdem: du warst doch letztes Jahr soooo fit ...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Schisser!
> 
> Ich nehm' ein Abschleppseil mit, versprochen! Ausserdem: du warst doch letztes Jahr soooo fit ...



Letztes Jahr war ich auch noch ein Jahr jünger .


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Fährt auch jemand die 30 KM Kindergarten- Blümchenpflücker Tour? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition.



Frag mal *curtado * über PM der wollte die 30 fahren.... würde gerne mitfahren , aber muss mich erst mal Fitt bekommen....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Frag mal *curtado * über PM der wollte die 30 fahren.... würde gerne mitfahren , aber muss mich erst mal Fitt bekommen....



Du und fit bekommen? Hast du mich vor zwei Wochen nicht noch gnadenlos abgehängt? Ich hoffe ja noch drauf, dass mich am Sonntag während der Tour die Fitness küsst.

Eigentlich suche ich ja nur einen Vorwand um am Sonntag nicht die Decken streichen zu müssen.


----------



## Hellrazer66 (23. April 2008)

wollte am vatertag morgends ne tour machen am kreuzelberg in ettlingen. kommt jemand mit der sich da auskennt? war da noch nie, hab aber gelesen soll toll sein.
wer also bock hat den tourguide zu machen darf sich bei mir melden.
euch anderen viel spass am sonntag beim nachbar!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Frag mal *curtado * über PM der wollte die 30 fahren.... würde gerne mitfahren , aber muss mich erst mal Fitt bekommen....



@Andi & Jürgen
Vorschlag: wir fahren die 45 km im "Blümchenpflücktempo" mit Ankunftsgarantie und ausgiebigen Pausen (mache gerne ein paar Erläuterungen zu Flora und Fauna oder den geologischen Strukturen in den Nordvogesen-Ausläufern). Auf Wunsch simuliere ich auch gerne Rückenschmerzen oder ähnliches - gibt coole Extra-Verschnaufpausen). 

Stellt euch halt nicht so an!!


----------



## speedygonzales (24. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Du und fit bekommen? Hast du mich vor zwei Wochen nicht noch gnadenlos abgehängt? Ich hoffe ja noch drauf, dass mich am Sonntag während der Tour die Fitness küsst.
> Eigentlich suche ich ja nur einen Vorwand um am Sonntag nicht die Decken streichen zu müssen.



Pussy des Monats?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Pussy des Monats?



Vergiss es. Ich habe sehr gute Beziehungen zum Webmaster und die Ernennung erfolgt bekanntlich vollkommen willkürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ... Deshalb wird's bei mir am Sonntag (Zeitfenster zwischen 9 und 2) eine gemütliche Mahlbergtour (hab am Hardtail jetzt Klickies dran) werden. Graf Rhena Weg ist mir zu nass, daher Kreuzlberg hoch und über Schluttenbach, Rimmelspacher Hof zum Mahlberg. Zurück nach Lust und Laune übers Brechtal oder Pfad und dann Saumweg zurück nach Ettlingen; Werden so ca. 600 Höhenmeter werden.
> 
> Wer fährt mit?


Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten?



Ich habs leider bei der Regierung nicht durchbekommen.


----------



## wookie (25. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten?



wäre evtl. spontan dabei. wo gehts den los?


----------



## knoflok (25. April 2008)

Viel Spass dabei... 

Ich toure mitm Mopped inner gegend rum


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wäre evtl. spontan dabei. wo gehts den los?


Ich schätze Schwimmbad Ettlingen wäre ein guter Treffpunkt für die aktuellen Interessenten.


----------



## matou (25. April 2008)

ja, mir passts...

...so genau kenn ich mich in Ettl. noch nicht aus, meinst du das hier - Luisenstrasse?

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...938302,8.41675&spn=0.005124,0.009999&t=h&z=17

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> meinst du das hier - Luisenstrasse?


Nein, ums Eck rum, vor dem Eingang des Freibads.


----------



## matou (25. April 2008)

alles klar, danke.

Wie sieht es mit der Uhrzeit aus - ich schlag einfach mal 09:00 vor?

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

Ich gebs nur ungerne zu, aber weil ich 45min Anfahrt habe, wäre mir 9:30 lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (25. April 2008)

passt auch - ich bin ja nur 15 min bis dahin unterwegs


----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten?



MMMHH .....Hardcore trailen oder sowas wie Tour biken????
Ich behalt euch mal im Auge


----------



## caro3401 (25. April 2008)

Huhu...

Also Sonntag....
ist das jetzt die Blümchenpflücker  Abschleppseiltour oder was anderes?

Sorry aber so ganz leicht fällt mir ja der Überblick in den ganzen Beiträgen nimmer...

Wenns was machbares ist würd ich evt. gerne mitkommen


Ciao Caro


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> Also Sonntag....
> ist das jetzt die Blümchenpflücker  Abschleppseiltour oder was anderes?



Zumindest Schwarzspecht hat sich bereit erklärt bei der Bümchpflückertour den Abschleppdienst zu übernehmen. Also 45 km im gemäßigten Tempo.



caro3401 schrieb:


> Wenns was machbares ist würd ich evt. gerne mitkommen



Treffpunkt ist um 8:00 Uhr am McDrive am Bahnhof Mühlburg.


----------



## iTom (25. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Zumindest Schwarzspecht hat sich bereit erklärt bei der Bümchpflückertour den Abschleppdienst zu übernehmen. Also 45 km im gemäßigten Tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Treffpunkt ist um 8:00 Uhr am McDrive am Bahnhof Mühlburg.



8Uhr am McMüll oder 9Uhr Lembach/F Mehrzweckhalle  Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht was bümchenpflücken bedeutet, aber Blümchen kann man in Lembach auch pflücken


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hardcore trailen oder sowas wie Tour biken????


Oder Hardcore biken und Tour trailen? 

Spaß beiseite, die Tour besteht zu 98% aus Forstwegen. Ein kurzes einfaches Trailstück wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Der Rest nach Abstimmung mit der Truppe.



caro3401 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag....
> ist das jetzt die Blümchenpflücker  Abschleppseiltour oder was anderes?
> 
> Sorry aber so ganz leicht fällt mir ja der Überblick in den ganzen Beiträgen nimmer...
> ...


Wie's aussieht gibt's eine Tour mit Schwarzspecht mit Treffpunkt 8:00 am McDrive und Autofahrt zu der CTF in Lembach und eine weitere Tour hier im Schwarzwald, mit Treffpunkt 9:30 am  Schwimmbad Ettlingen ist. Wenn du aus Karlsruhe kommst, kann ich dich auch vorher irgendwo einsammeln, da ich von Knielingen kommend immer an der Alb entlang fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (26. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> passt auch - ich bin ja nur 15 min bis dahin unterwegs



kommst du mit dem bike aus dem albtal angerollt?


----------



## wookie (26. April 2008)

nicht das wir morgen noch vom hell-rider verfolgt werden:

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08042503.html


----------



## matou (26. April 2008)

> kommst du mit dem bike aus dem albtal angerollt?



Ja, ich fahr gegen 9:15 in Etzenrot los - wollen wir uns wo treffen wenn du mitkommst?

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (26. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahr gegen 9:15 in Etzenrot los - wollen wir uns wo treffen wenn du mitkommst?
> 
> Gruss René



ja, wie wäre es um 9:20 uhr kreutzung etzenroter steige - albtal radweg.
also dort nähe der fußgänger-ampel in neurot ist.


----------



## iTom (26. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Kurz nochmal. Lembach 3 Touren (beschildert!!) mit Verpflegung  sind dort angeboten: 30, 45,  60 kms - Also für alle was dran!! Kostet 5 
> Treffpunkt am Start (siehe hier http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr/Access.php)
> ...und Schwarzspecht kann aus Ka noch jemand mitnehmen!!!!



So ein Flammkuchenschlachtfest, wie am col du pigeonnier, wäre nicht schlecht nach der Tour


----------



## matou (26. April 2008)

> ja, wie wäre es um 9:20 uhr kreutzung etzenroter steige - albtal radweg.
> also dort nähe der fußgänger-ampel in neurot ist.



Alles klar, dann bis Morgen.

Gruss René


----------



## caro3401 (26. April 2008)

Ok...
also Lembach Tour, cd 45km, ungeahnte Höhenmeter, dafür mit Abschleppseil 

oder Mahlberg, ca 600hm, unbekannte Kilometer...seh ich das richtig?

Irgendwie schätze ich jetzt Lembach als "harmloser" ein.

Kann das mal jemand bestätigen oder widersprechen?????

Eigentlich wollte ich an dem Tag ned allzuspät zurück sein, weil ich auch noch was vorhab.

Ich wohne in der SW Stadt, d.h.  ich kann zu beiden Startpunkten radln...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2008)

Ich geb Dir vom Niveau her dahingehend recht, dass der Pussy-Faktor der Teilnehmer für die Mahlbergrunde geringer ist.  

So und jetzt schlagt mich.


----------



## iTom (26. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Ok...
> also Lembach Tour, cd 45km, ungeahnte Höhenmeter, dafür mit Abschleppseil
> 
> oder Mahlberg, ca 600hm, unbekannte Kilometer...seh ich das richtig?
> ...



Ich war selbst noch nicht in Lembach, aber in einer ähnlichen Veranstaltung eine Ortschaft weiter. Ich würde es als Genießertour einstufen. Da die Veranstaltung nicht so oft ist, und das Mahlbergszeugs öfters aufm Programm steht, hätte Lembach einen Seltenheitswert und dazu noch Superwetter.   Die Leute sind natürlich auch Super


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Ok...
> also Lembach Tour, cd 45km, ungeahnte Höhenmeter, dafür mit Abschleppseil
> 
> oder Mahlberg, ca 600hm, unbekannte Kilometer...seh ich das richtig?
> ...




Hi Caro,

in Lembach planen wir jetzt offensichtlich die 45 km Runde - im "Blümchenpflück-Tempo", d.h. gediegenes Tempo, so dass jede(r) mitkommt. Und wen du mitfährst, tragen wir dich über größere Unebenheiten rüber (bin schließlich der Frauenbeauftragte in diesem Forum), versprochen!

p.s.: und wo steckt eigentlich Nini???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caro3401 (26. April 2008)

Super.... dann muss ich nurnoch den Parkplatz finden und euch erkennen....
Es waren ja zwei Treffpunkte angegeben..
Wer von euch fährt denn ab McDonalds?

Gruss 
Caro


----------



## andi1969 (26. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Oder Hardcore biken und Tour trailen?
> 
> Spaß beiseite, die Tour besteht zu 98% aus Forstwegen. Ein kurzes einfaches Trailstück wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Der Rest nach Abstimmung mit der Truppe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Stefano (26. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da die Veranstaltung nicht so oft ist, und das Mahlbergszeugs öfters aufm Programm steht, hätte Lembach einen Seltenheitswert und dazu noch Superwetter.


Dahingehend muss ich dir natürlich Recht geben. Ich wär auch gerne mitgefahren, wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. April 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Super.... dann muss ich nurnoch den Parkplatz finden und euch erkennen....
> Es waren ja zwei Treffpunkte angegeben..
> Wer von euch fährt denn ab McDonalds?



Ich treff mich mit Schwarzspecht um 8:00am McDonalds, den Rest der Leute (Frenchy und Tom) treffen wir dann um 9:00 Uhr am Start.

In mein Auto sollten drei Leute mit Rädern reinpassen. Hab die meine Handynummer als PM geschickt.


----------



## rossi-v (27. April 2008)

also bis 9:00 in Lembach 45 km Tour.


rossi


----------



## wookie (27. April 2008)

sind René und ich die einzigen die sich in ettlingen am schwimmbad treffen?


----------



## matou (27. April 2008)

nein, Don Stefano und Andi werden noch kommen.

Bis gleich
Gruss René


----------



## iTom (27. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> also bis 9:00 in Lembach 45 km Tour.
> 
> 
> rossi



Nix 45km, 60km Tour haben wir durchgezogen 
Hier das Profil:


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. April 2008)

Tach,

Caro, Schwarzspecht und ich sind relativ unbeschadet aus Lembach zurück. 

Wir haben zwar für die 45 km Tour 45 Minuten länger gebraucht als die Hellracer Fraktion für die 60 km, hat aber trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb?) viel Spaß gemacht. Schöne Tour mit ein paar schönen Trails. 

Obwohl Scharzspecht und ich *alles* gegeben haben (u.a. Hinterrad während der Fahrt abmontiert) konnten wir Caro nicht vergraulen, die Dame wird vielleicht häufiger mit uns fahren.

So, jetzt wird meine Wade verarztet und dann gibt es mein verdientes Hefeweizen.

Ach ja, in meinem Auto hab ich noch einen Bolzen und eine Feder gefunden. Caro, Wolfgang, fehlt an euren Rädern vielleicht was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (27. April 2008)

@Tom

mach mal eine Tour für normal Sterbliche unter 1400Hm und ich fahre mal mit  

Wir haben keine nur eine Konditionstrainingsrunde an der Rheinebene gemacht, 50 km und 0 Hm  
Keine Trails dafür Hochwasser bis zum Schienbein, Über Bäume am Wegesrand klettern müssen und die Strömmung vom Rhein unter den Rädern gespürt, hat man auch nicht jeden Tag


----------



## iTom (27. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Caro, Schwarzspecht und ich sind relativ unbeschadet aus Lembach zurück.



Was heißt relativ?



> Wir haben zwar für die 45 km Tour 45 Minuten länger gebraucht als die Hellracer Fraktion für die 60 km, hat aber trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb?) viel Spaß gemacht. Schöne Tour mit ein paar schönen Trails.



Die Aufwärme-KM waren ganz wichtig am Anfang   Ohne die "Aufwärmphase" wären wir sehr viel länger unterwegs gewesen, aber so konnten wir auf der eigentlichen Strecke gleich Vollgas geben 



> Obwohl Scharzspecht und ich *alles* gegeben haben (u.a. Hinterrad während der Fahrt abmontiert) konnten wir Caro nicht vergraulen, die Dame wird vielleicht häufiger mit uns fahren.



Die Mitfahrergemeinde wird immer größer 



> So, jetzt wird meine Wade verarztet und dann gibt es mein verdientes Hefeweizen.
> 
> Ach ja, in meinem Auto hab ich noch einen Bolzen und eine Feder gefunden. Caro, Wolfgang, fehlt an euren Rädern vielleicht was?



Ich kann Dir versichern, dass diese Teile nicht zu meinem Rad gehören

Auch ein Teil der Hellracer Fraktion kam unbeschadet ins Ziel. Weder Mensch noch Material hat versagt 
Rossi und Meinereiner mußten an einigen Stellen mit dem sandigen Boden kämpfen, da er weich war wie Butter

Alles in allem, war die Veranstaltung gelungen und lädt auch zum nächsten Mal ein.
Wenn ich die Veranstaltung am Col du Pigonnier und der in Lembach vergleiche, dann ist die am Col du Pigonnier trailhaltiger und technisch etwas anspruchsvoller. Aber beide Veranstaltungen preis/leitungsmäßig toll


----------



## andi1969 (27. April 2008)

So auch wir waren nicht so untätig.....44km über den Malberg und den Bernstein zurück nach Ettlingen 






[/URL][/IMG]

Die restlichen Bilder sind im Fotoalbum unter* Follow the Northern Light* und noch Danke an wooky und den *Don* fürs guiden


----------



## iTom (27. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> mach mal eine Tour für normal Sterbliche unter 1400Hm und ich fahre mal mit



Die mit 1000Hm vom GBZ aus? Die ist unter 1400Hm  




> Wir haben keine nur eine Konditionstrainingsrunde an der Rheinebene gemacht, 50 km und 0 Hm
> Keine Trails dafür Hochwasser bis zum Schienbein, Über Bäume am Wegesrand klettern müssen und die Strömmung vom Rhein unter den Rädern gespürt, hat man auch nicht jeden Tag



Da muffelt es bestimmt wie sau, bei dem Schmodder, der dort angespült wird... 
Nee, nee, Hochwasser habe ich an den Hosen, das reicht mir


----------



## caro3401 (27. April 2008)

Hey Jungs,

also mir hats super Spass gemacht, 
danke fürs "Mitschleppen"
wenn ihr mal wieder "Blümchentouren" fahrt, bin ich gerne dabei....

Also schreien, falls mal wieder was auf dem Level geplant ist!

An meinem Rad ist mir noch nix fehlendes aufgefallen (Hinterrad noch dran  )
aber ich guck mal......

Schönen Abend

Caro


----------



## frenchy (27. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Nix 45km, 60km Tour haben wir durchgezogen
> Hier das Profil:



Wir haben uns leider nicht gesehen,,,Schade. Meine Meinung nach war diese Randonnée absolut langweilig..das einzige was uns übrig geblieben ist, war einfach Gas zu geben!! 

67 Kms - 3.38 Std. - 1250 Hm Max Geschwindigkeit 45 Km/Std


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So, jetzt wird meine Wade verarztet und dann gibt es mein verdientes Hefeweizen.
> 
> Ach ja, in meinem Auto hab ich noch einen Bolzen und eine Feder gefunden. Caro, Wolfgang, fehlt an euren Rädern vielleicht was?



Habe noch nichts entdeckt, wo etwas fehlen könnte. Gute Besserung und bis bald beim Cannondale-Händler!



caro3401 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> also mir hats super Spass gemacht,
> danke fürs "Mitschleppen"
> wenn ihr mal wieder "Blümchentouren" fahrt, bin ich gerne dabei....



Hast dich ja auch tapfer geschlagen - bis zum nächsten Mal ...


----------



## rossi-v (27. April 2008)

Ich sehe die zweite Fraktion hatte in Ettlingen auch ihren Spass.

Langweilig war die Strecke heute bestimmt nicht, super Kulisse (Burg Fleckenstein) schöne Abfahrten, Wiesentrails, die Gegend bietet viel Potenzial.

Die Menschen sind freundlich.
-> Hat Spass gemacht.

Bilder im Album

rossi


----------



## wookie (27. April 2008)

@andi:
nette bilder!
ich habe mich nach dem anblick gleich mal rasiert.


----------



## iTom (27. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wir haben uns leider nicht gesehen,,,Schade. Meine Meinung nach war diese Randonnée absolut langweilig..das einzige was uns übrig geblieben ist, war einfach Gas zu geben!!
> 
> 67 Kms - 3.38 Std. - 1250 Hm Max Geschwindigkeit 45 Km/Std



Habt ihr Euch auch verfahren? Wie kommt Ihr zu den 67Km?

Traillastig war die Randonee nicht, da muß ich zustimmen. Die Gegend war aber trotzdem schön und das alles drum herum auch. Zum HM sammeln wars in Ordnung.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wir haben uns leider nicht gesehen,,,Schade. Meine Meinung nach war diese Randonnée absolut langweilig..das einzige was uns übrig geblieben ist, war einfach Gas zu geben!!
> 
> 67 Kms - 3.38 Std. - 1250 Hm Max Geschwindigkeit 45 Km/Std



Äh? Du und Tom, ihr seid doch zusammen los gefahren und seid mir doch beide - beim ersten verfahren - entgegen gekommen. Keine 50 Meter Abstand.  Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Tom 1.450 HM und du nur 1.250 HM hast?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> mach mal eine Tour für normal Sterbliche unter 1400Hm und ich fahre mal mit
> 
> Wir haben keine nur eine Konditionstrainingsrunde an der Rheinebene gemacht, 50 km und 0 Hm




Pussy des Monats war eigentlich als Wanderpokal gedacht. Wenn du ein Abo willst, dann musst du schon dafür zahlen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Pussy des Monats war eigentlich als Wanderpokal gedacht. Wenn du ein Abo willst, dann musst du schon dafür zahlen.



Da muss ich den Speedy mal in Schutz nehmen.

Er hat wenigstens selber getreten, und sich nicht mit einem BLÜMCHENABSCHLEPPSEIL den Berg hochziehen lassen wie Du.


----------



## matou (28. April 2008)

> Ich sehe die zweite Fraktion hatte in Ettlingen auch ihren Spass.



Ja, definitiv - war eine super Tour! Stefan, danke nochmal fürs guiden!
Ich hab auch noch ein paar neue (für mich neu) Trails kennengelernt - so dass ich meine gewohnten Touren jetzt etwas abändern werde  .

Guten Start in die Woche...Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (28. April 2008)

Hey, mir hats auch Spaß gemacht und noch dazu der ungeplante Abstecher auf den Bernstein.


----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Pussy des Monats war eigentlich als Wanderpokal gedacht. Wenn du ein Abo willst, dann musst du schon dafür zahlen.



  
Der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da muss ich den Speedy mal in Schutz nehmen.
> 
> Er hat wenigstens selber getreten, und sich nicht mit einem BLÜMCHENABSCHLEPPSEIL den Berg hochziehen lassen wie Du.



Der oberste Drückeberger hat sich zu Wort gemeldet. Das tendiert schon in Richtung pussyverdächtig...


----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Habe noch nichts entdeckt, wo etwas fehlen könnte. Gute Besserung und bis bald beim Cannondale-Händler!
> 
> Hast dich ja auch tapfer geschlagen - bis zum nächsten Mal ...



Eure 45Km dürften auch nicht so ohne gewesen sein. Der Boden war an einigen Stellen doch sehr nachgiebig, will heißen ziemlich weich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Der oberste Drückeberger hat sich zu Wort gemeldet. Das tendiert schon in Richtung pussyverdächtig...



Stop. Mein Rad wiegt gut 16 Kilo. Unser Kinderhänger 17 Kilo. Der Junior 15 Kilo. Damit war ich in Speyer. Von uns aus einfach 33 Kilometer. Rechen mal aus wieviel KM Du hättest fahren müssen, um die gleiche Masse bewegt zu haben. 

Siehst Du die Pussy im Spiegel?


----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Stop. Mein Rad wiegt gut 16 Kilo. Unser Kinderhänger 17 Kilo. Der Junior 15 Kilo. Damit war ich in Speyer. Von uns aus einfach 33 Kilometer. Rechen mal aus wieviel KM Du hättest fahren müssen, um die gleiche Masse bewegt zu haben.
> 
> Siehst Du die Pussy im Spiegel?



Hattest Du nicht extra Helium in die Reifen gefüllt? Hatte nicht Deine Frau den Kinderanhänger angehängt mit dem Junior drin...  

Wieviel HM kamen zusammen, 10? 20HM? Beste Beton- und Asphaltpisten?

Somit relativiert sich Dein Einwand


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. April 2008)

HM sind mindestens 70, schätze ich. Immerhin bin ich zweimal über ne Rheinbrücke. Und der Schotter- und Asphaltanteil drüften sind ca. 50/50 die Waage gehalten haben.

Aber immerhin bin ich geradelt. Insofern scheide ich als PDM aus.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. April 2008)

Und außerdem, ist Dir mal aufgefallen, dass auf Jürgens Seite oben in der Kopfleiste in HT abgebildet ist?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Eure 45Km dürften auch nicht so ohne gewesen sein. Der Boden war an einigen Stellen doch sehr nachgiebig, will heißen ziemlich weich.



Naja, die Blümchenpflücker neigen ja zum Understatement - mit unseren zwei Umwegen dürften wir ja auch auf über 50 km gekommen sein. Aber an der zweiten Verpflegung waren wir wohl so ziemlich die Letzten. Deshalb mussten wir auch den ganzen Bananenkuchen leermampfen ...


----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Naja, die Blümchenpflücker neigen ja zum Understatement - mit unseren zwei Umwegen dürften wir ja auch auf über 50 km gekommen sein. Aber an der zweiten Verpflegung waren wir wohl so ziemlich die Letzten. Deshalb mussten wir auch den ganzen Bananenkuchen leermampfen ...



Wie? Nochmal verfahren? Wie ich auch wieder habe erleben dürfen, bei irgendeinem Trail waren wir schon zackig unterwegs und hätten fast den Abzweig verfehlt. Aber nicht mit uns   Die Streckenplaner sind teilweise schon ein paar Schlawiner 
Immer an den schnellen trailigen Abfahrten einen Richtungswechsel reinhauen...


----------



## iTom (28. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und außerdem, ist Dir mal aufgefallen, dass auf Jürgens Seite oben in der Kopfleiste in HT abgebildet ist?



Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn Du den Wanderpokal entgegennehmen möchtest. Vielleicht muß Jürgen die Abbildung des Rades ggf. erweitern, so dass Du Dich nicht benachteiligt fühlen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (29. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich sehe die zweite Fraktion hatte in Ettlingen auch ihren Spass.
> 
> Langweilig war die Strecke heute bestimmt nicht, super Kulisse (Burg Fleckenstein) schöne Abfahrten, Wiesentrails, die Gegend bietet viel Potenzial.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte nur die Strecke (viel zu viel Asphalt und Forstwege)!!! Die Gegend kenne ich relativ gut und  das Potential an Single trails & Co ... sieht schon anders aus!! Sie hätten sich mehr Mühe geben können, wenigstens um den Asphalt zu meiden!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und außerdem, ist Dir mal aufgefallen, dass auf Jürgens Seite oben in der Kopfleiste in HT abgebildet ist?



Jetzt immer noch?


----------



## iTom (30. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Jetzt immer noch?


----------



## caro3401 (12. Juli 2008)

Will mal wieder jemand mit mir fahren?
Jetzt ist es ja auch unter der Woche lang hell 

Meine Terminplanung ist immer sehr spontan aber vielleicht klappts ja???

Ciao Caro


----------



## rossi-v (12. Juli 2008)

wo & wann willst du denn fahren, diese WE z.b. hab ich Zeit.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Juli 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Jetzt immer noch?



Hast ein neues Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (12. Juli 2008)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Will mal wieder jemand mit mir fahren?
> Jetzt ist es ja auch unter der Woche lang hell
> 
> Meine Terminplanung ist immer sehr spontan aber vielleicht klappts ja???
> ...



Hi Caro,

hier gibts auch immer mal spontane und geplante touren nähe Karlsruhe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4935700&goto=newpost

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## iTom (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo Caro,

ich bin fast jeden 2. Tag, wenn es nicht gerade regnet, im Kraichgau (besser gesagt, am Rande bei Bruchsal) unterwegs. Falls Du hier mal mitfahren möchtest, einfach bescheid geben. Technische Abschnitte können umfahren werden. Vielleicht läßt sich das Landei ebenfalls überreden.


----------



## caro3401 (12. Juli 2008)

huhu,,,,
ja das wochenende is jetzt leider schon recht voll...

vielleicht die woche mal abends, oder nächsten sonntag....
(aber vielleicht nicht schon um 8 uhr morgens 

ciao caro


----------



## Landei-Forst (13. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Vielleicht läßt sich das Landei ebenfalls überreden.



Du fährst halt immer wenn ich gerade aus der Kneipe komme.


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Du fährst halt immer wenn ich gerade aus der Kneipe komme.



Wo ist das Problem? Gehst halt mitm Brasilianerdress in die Kneipe, Rad unterm Arm und wenn Du mit der Kneipe fertig bist kannst Du direkt mitfahren.
So quasi On-Se-Flai Oder Taim-Tu-Market zu Neudeutsch


----------



## caro3401 (8. Mai 2009)

Huhu


mich gibts noch!!!
War zwar gesundheitsmässig die letzten Monate ausser Gefecht gesetzt, aber langsam tuts wieder 

Also wie immer, wer hat Lust auf " anspruchslose, harmlose Weicheier-Blümchentouren"? Einfach melden....


Gruss Caro


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2009)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Also wie immer, wer hat Lust auf " anspruchslose, harmlose Weicheier-Blümchentouren"? Einfach melden...



Da gibts hier genug Kandidaten. Landei?


----------



## Landei-Forst (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da gibts hier genug Kandidaten. Landei?



ey, ich bin jetzt voll der Rocker und fahre alles mit meinem Mopped platt .

Aber mit Caro mach ich auch gerne eine Blümchenpflücker MTB-Tour; aber erst nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Aber mit Caro mach ich auch gerne eine Blümchenpflücker MTB-Tour; aber erst nächstes Wochenende.



Ich wußte, Du würdest eine Ausnahme machen.


----------



## Landei-Forst (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich wußte, Du würdest eine Ausnahme machen.



zumindest die rudimentären Reflexe funktionieren auch in meinem Alter noch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caro3401 (8. Mai 2009)

OK 

wenn du vorher alles platt gemacht hast, dann sollte ich ja keine probleme mehr haben.......

nächstes WE geht aber nur Samstag.......

Ciao caro


----------



## Phil88 (8. Mai 2009)

was versteht ihr denn unter weicheier blümchen tour? 
bezieht sich das nur aufs tempo?


----------



## Landei-Forst (8. Mai 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> was versteht ihr denn unter weicheier blümchen tour?
> bezieht sich das nur aufs tempo?



Nicht nur. Bei einer Blümchenpflücker Tour fährt man auch nicht den BM runter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> was versteht ihr denn unter weicheier blümchen tour?
> bezieht sich das nur aufs tempo?



Und man muss zwingend ein ganz sauberes Rad haben.


----------



## Phil88 (8. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und man muss zwingend ein ganz sauberes Rad haben.



bin raus 
nee aber wenn ihr mal fahrt, auch mal unter der woche abends, würd ich evtl mal ne runde mitdrehen


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> zumindest die rudimentären Reflexe funktionieren auch in meinem Alter noch ganz gut.



*Schau an ,schau an  Forst lebt ja doch noch.....soso aber mit uns willste nicht mehr oder wie.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....soso aber mit uns willste nicht mehr oder wie.....[/FONT][/B]


*
Du hast kein sauberes Rad.*


----------



## caro3401 (8. Mai 2009)

Hey Phil,

also ganz einfach:
Weicheier-Blümchen-Tour ist alles, was ich mit meinem Rad und meiner Kondition fahren oder tragen kann  

also nicht so weit und hoch und schnell wie der Rest von euch - daher der ansprechende Name....

Daher such ich immer mal wieder willige und geduldige Mitfahrer, auch gern mal unter der Woche abends oder so....

Gruss Caro


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> zumindest die rudimentären Reflexe funktionieren auch in meinem Alter noch ganz gut.



Meinst Du Diese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (9. Mai 2009)

caro



> also nicht so weit und hoch und schnell
> 
> Daher such ich immer mal wieder willige und geduldige Mitfahrer, auch gern mal unter der Woche abends oder so....



kommst du donnerstags um 18.30 zum radhaus(mtb-club karlsruhe)
3männer , 3 frauen, 1 opa, 
wir nehmen jeden gerne mit.


----------



## caro3401 (10. Mai 2009)

Hey Blacksoul, das klingt gut! 
könnte ich am Donnerstag mal versuchen 

Was fahrt ihr dann für Runden?

Ist das Klubhaus das da hinten, bei der Autobahn im Wald?

Ciao Caro


----------



## black soul (10. Mai 2009)

hi
gerne. ja genau, der berühmte mtb-club.
runden ? wattkopf-feierabendrunde, auch mal toter mann wenns lang genug hell ist. WE ein bisschen mehr, öfters ins trailparadies.
kanst mir auch deine  mail schicken (PN) dann sag ich dir bescheid. 
immer vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit.
gruss BS


----------



## Jabo (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo! Darf ich mich mal kurz einklinken? Mich intr. Wochendtouren und Events Im raum
Karlsruhe ,Kraichtal ...... ! Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Dank euch im vorraus !


----------



## iTom (11. Mai 2009)

Jabo schrieb:


> Hallo! Darf ich mich mal kurz einklinken? Mich intr. Wochendtouren und Events Im raum
> Karlsruhe ,Kraichtal ...... ! Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Dank euch im vorraus !



Vielleicht ist da etwas für Dich dabei:

http://mtb-heidelsheim.de/
http://msc-internet.de/


----------



## Jabo (16. Mai 2009)

erstmal Danke i Tom für die info !
was mir nur so aufgefallen ist ,vill. täusche ich mich ja auch, ist es in dem 
von mir gesuchten  Raum recht ruhig in der MTB szene.
Für weitere Infos bin ich dankbar !
wünsch noch ein schönes Wochenende!
Bei uns geht am wochende die Post ab Schinder(hannes) MTB
Wird heftig nass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2009)

Jabo schrieb:


> erstmal Danke i Tom für die info !
> was mir nur so aufgefallen ist ,vill. täusche ich mich ja auch, ist es in dem
> von mir gesuchten  Raum recht ruhig in der MTB szene.
> Für weitere Infos bin ich dankbar !
> ...



nö is es nicht , man muss nur die Locals kennen.......


----------



## Jabo (20. Mai 2009)

Hi andi !
Dann lass mich doch nicht dumm sterben.Lach
ich wollte mal am wochende leuts in der nähe Kraichtal besuchen 
und natürlich mit dem Bike die gegend testen
Bin für jede Info dankbar
Gruß Jabo


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Caro,

meine Caro (Anfängerin , aber gnadenlos ) sucht auch noch eine Mitfahrerin.
Melde Dich doch mal per pm...

Grüße

vom Funkturm unter dem ich wohne


----------

